
Bradley Manning not guilty of “aiding the enemy,” convicted on 19 other counts - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/bradley-manning-not-guilty-of-aiding-the-enemy-convicted-on-19-other-counts/
======
mpyne
I like how WikiLeaks blames the Obama Administration for the actions taken by
a military judge who doesn't report to Obama. For those who feel that Obama
could simply order the judge to make a certain verdict, read up on "UCI"s and
then apply that knowledge to the ongoing issues with sexual assault cases in
the military (pay special attention to the cases where charges are being
downgraded or thrown out entirely because Obama dared to mention that military
members who commit sexual assaults should be punished).

Perhaps WikiLeaks should read the Manual for Courts-Martial before they make
factual accusations, so that the accusations will at least be plausible?

------
tptacek
Discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6128389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6128389)

